# Your Bucket List.



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

In case you didn't know, a Bucket List is a list of things you want to do before you "kick the bucket."

Here's mine:
See a rocket take off on a moon shot, or at least a space shuttle (Gone, I guess).

Travel to Europe to see the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel, Leonardo's Last Supper, murals by Raphael, Michealangelo's David, the Coliseum, and the Acropolis, plus a spooky German castle.

Sculpt a pair of hands out of white marble.

Appear on a late night talk show as a New Author.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

* Eat the world's biggest hoagie

* Manage a beautiful country western singer

* Become a monorail conductor


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Visit Antartica
Visit Australia
Visit Japan
Celebrate my Golden Anniversay with my honey (still a long way aways).

Betsy


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't really given it much thought so all I have is:

See the Grand Canyon from the bottom looking up.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> * Eat the world's biggest hoagie
> 
> * Manage a beautiful country western singer
> 
> * Become a monorail conductor


This sounds oddly familiar. . .


----------



## EvaCole (Nov 7, 2011)

Tour the planet looking for the world's best chocolate.

Hike the Andes.

Try naked yoga.

Grow basil that does not die.

Meet Nora Roberts.

Win a game of Pictionary.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

-Photograph a tornado
-Grow a butterfly garden
-Eat a lobster


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Visit the Galapogos

Ride in a hot air balloon

See baby loons riding on their parent's back

Hear a wolf howl in the wild


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Visit the Galapogos
> 
> Ride in a hot air balloon
> 
> ...


These are pretty good. I might have to steal them.

Betsy


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Make a living out of writing novels.

Find a real friend to share some time with.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

First, buy a bucket. I can't kick one until I have one.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Give my son a sibling 
Visit Greece and Italy 
Kiss my husband at the top of Eiffel tower
Go on an Alaskan cruise


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

Go to England and visit every place I ever wrote about

Go cross-country USA on Route 6

Hold a grandchild.  (but not yet!  My kid's only 15)


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Visit all seven contintents - 3 down North America Europe and Asia

Sunbathe topless in a foregin country - going to Jamaica in December   - can mark this one off the list  

Learn to ride a motorcycle - don't want to own one put learn to ride 

See a woman's olympic babsketball game 

Walk across the Golden Gate and Brooklyn Bridges


****edited to mark item off list****


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

See aurora

See a really large and impressive comet

See Pluto (through a telescope, not from up close!  I haven’t reevaluated this since Pluto was “demoted”, hadn’t considered that till now)

See a live duckbilled platypus

See a grunion run

Take a dip in the Arctic Ocean (it’s quite possible in Summer)

See the Egyptian pyramids again (not looking good for that to happen)

See the megaliths in Malta

See the statues on Easter Island

Walk on the “D-Day” beaches at Normandy

Spend the night at Mont St. Michel (beautiful site in France, look up pictures if you haven’t seen the place)

See flowing volcanic lava from the ground (I have seen it from a helicopter, but it’s reasonably safe to do see it from the ground sometimes in Hawaii)

Take a tour of European cathedrals guided by someone knowledgeable

Almost forgot....Be lynched at the age of 95 by a mob of jealous husbands and boyfriends....


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

You know, I should have put down that I really want to see the Northern Lights.

And, claw, I would guess that at 95 the jealous husbands/boyfriends are probably too weak to take you on.  More power to ya!!  It's the cape...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> You know, I should have put down that I really want to see the Northern Lights.
> 
> And, claw, I would guess that at 95 the jealous husbands/boyfriends are probably too weak to take you on. More power to ya!! It's the cape...


It's the cape? I always thought it was the floppy green hat!

You are far enough North that it should be possible to see the Aurora at some point. This website is a good site to try to keep track of when aurora are likely, or even when they are happening:

http://spaceweather.com/


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I love this thread!  Betsy, I think I might need to borrow one of yours.... I'd love to see my Golden Anniversary with my DH (3 years down - 47 more to go!)

Mine:

~ Eat a home cooked meal on every continent (this might not happen in Antarctica and I'm ok with that)

~ Write a novel

~ Take off on a 45' Lagoon Catamaran on a long sailing trip (years.... perfect time to write that novel)

~ Visit every country in Europe (and sip the local libations while enjoying the local delicacies and desserts there)

~ See Egypt 

~ See Morocco 

~ Start a winery - with a 3 Michelin star restaurant somewhere in Northern California (retirement dream?)

~ Share a meal with Anthony Bourdain and Gordon Ramsay (not necessarily together)

~ See the Giants win another World Series (but this time in person)

~ Have my own TV show (this could be more possible than I thought before!)  

I know some are far fetched but it doesn't hurt to dream!  Good luck on seeing all of your dreams come true fellow kindlers!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Meet a person who cares
No more wars
No more hunger
No more diseases


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

See all of my grandchildren graduate college and have marvelous careers and, for me, make the best seller list.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

TSA wouldn't let me take my bucket on the plane...


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow. I see by these lists that even if I complete my own list, I'd be missing a lot!

I must revise and/or add to my list.

Take, for example, an item from The Hooded Claw: To be lynched at the age of 95 by a mob of jealous husbands and boyfriends.... I would add that, just as they slip the noose around my neck, a Sophia Loren look-a-like rides in at the head of a posse of women and rescues me.

Although--I guess I'm getting away from a real bucket list and getting lost in fantasy. You think?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

~Take an expedition to the Titanic
~Travel the Erie Canal
~Learn Ballroom Dancing
~Go through the Panama Canal
~Meet the Dali Lama
~Travel the length of the Mississippi River by Paddle Wheeler
~Own a Sailboat
~Find my Soul Mate


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

- Go to Space
- Write a movie
- Start a family with the woman of my dreams
- Have wings in Bufflo


----------



## EvaCole (Nov 7, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> You know, I should have put down that I really want to see the Northern Lights.


They're spellbinding. I've seen them several times, but I'd like to see them from Iceland, while floating on my back in one of their hot springs lakes.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

EvaCole said:


> They're spellbinding. I've seen them several times, but I'd like to see them from Iceland, while floating on my back in one of their hot springs lakes.


Okay, I think I have to add that to my list!!


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

This stuff is great. Just for now, I have to add to my list:

-To see my son settled in life, successful and content (he's 22).

-Visit the homes of Washington and Jefferson.

-Visit John Paul Jones' shipwreck (I don't know if it has been found).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

tom st. laurent said:


> -Visit the homes of Washington and Jefferson.
> 
> -Visit John Paul Jones' shipwreck (I don't know if it has been found).


Assuming you mean the Bon Homme Richard, it hasn't been found yet, though it should be possible to find in theory:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Bonhomme_Richard_%281765%29#Search_for_the_wreck

If you're a fan of his, his final grave is at the Annapolis Naval Academy, not impossibly far from you, and even closer to the Washington and Jefferson homes. They would make a very doable short vacation that could include sightseeing in Washington, DC.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> See aurora


I have been scheming to satisfy this particular item by taking a particular conducted trip to Alaska this March with seeing the Aurora as one of the goals (it also included seeing the Fairbanks Winter Carnival, and the start of a sled dog race), and literally went to sign up for the trip last night to find that it has filled up while I was in Washington, DC! Grrr.....Of course, even if I took the trip, there is no guarantee of aurora, and no guarantee that the sky wouldn't be cloudy, but if I don't go, there's no chance at all!


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> -Photograph a tornado
> -Grow a butterfly garden
> -Eat a lobster


Jessica, keep well back from that tornado with your camera. They're not for close-ups--although I'd love to sail a ship through a powerful storm.
-Eat a lobster? Good one! To me, lobster is better than all beef, pork or poultry.
-Don't know what a butterfly garden is, but it sounds beautiful and delicious.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Assuming you mean the Bon Homme Richard, it hasn't been found yet, though it should be possible to find in theory:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Bonhomme_Richard_%281765%29#Search_for_the_wreck
> 
> If you're a fan of his, his final grave is at the Annapolis Naval Academy, not impossibly far from you, and even closer to the Washington and Jefferson homes. They would make a very doable short vacation that could include sightseeing in Washington, DC.


Perfect triangle, including DC! I bet I do it.
Yes, the Bonhomme Richard, and I want to see it where it sits, barnacles, bones and all. Thank you, Claw.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have been scheming to satisfy this particular item by taking a particular conducted trip to Alaska this March with seeing the Aurora as one of the goals (it also included seeing the Fairbanks Winter Carnival, and the start of a sled dog race), and literally went to sign up for the trip last night to find that it has filled up while I was in Washington, DC! Grrr.....Of course, even if I took the trip, there is no guarantee of aurora, and no guarantee that the sky wouldn't be cloudy, but if I don't go, there's no chance at all!


And this evening after work there was a space opened up, which I promptly grabbed! So I will head for Alaska March 8, 2012, with aurora sightings hopefully to follow over the next ten days or so!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> "...So I will head for Alaska March 8, 2012, with aurora sightings..."


I am just GREEN with envy !


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

My Bucket List/not in any special order:
1. Visit the Sea Hag restaurant in Oregon, eat my fill of seafood there.
2. Travel up the Eastern coast, visiting fishing docks
3. Visit a Viking museum and/or burial bog in Scandanavia
4. Do a walkabout at Celtic runes
5. Visit cartoon studios/labs
6. Watch a major movie director at work


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

My bucket list?

Visit Europe

Live in France for six months

Visit Niagara Falls

Oh, and make the NY Times Best Sellers List


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

tom st. laurent said:


> See a rocket take off on a moon shot, or at least a space shuttle (Gone, I guess).


What are you doing November 25th? Although not a takeoff on a moon shot, a rocket launch is just as thrilling as the shuttle! Florida is nice this time of year!

http://www.nasa.gov/centers/kennedy/launchingrockets/index.html


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty much the only fixed thing on my list of visiting another country. What a waste it'd be to live a whole life in my own backyard and never experience new sights and another culture.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Spend a while touring Australia and New Zealand. That's the only continent -- Antarctica apart -- I haven't been to.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

My bucket lists changes constantly, but there a few constant items:

Having a balloon ride
Writing a video game
Writing a board game
Working on a motion picture, strictly indie production


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

My most personal item:

To create a legacy in painting and writing, however small and limited.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

tom st. laurent said:


> My most personal item:
> 
> To create a legacy in painting and writing, however small and limited.


Me too


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Travel the world
travel to every state in the US
write music
relearn how to play the violin


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Take a ride in a glider!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My list is only 2 items long:

I want to go everywhere and meet everyone.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Victoria J said:


> write music


I can't believe I forgot this one. I tinkle the musical keyboard sixteen times a day, and I've got several bars for two pieces. It's a struggle, but I love it.

I, too, would like to know more about Harry Potter from my son (now 22).


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> I want to go everywhere and meet everyone.


I don't know, Geoff. I think, first, you may have to become a god. Put that on your list.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

tkkenyon said:


> I'm in the middle of a health scare. I think that it's just a scare, but it's scary, so I've moved up my time table on my bucket list.
> 
> TK Kenyon


The scare will go away, I pray.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

tkkenyon said:


> I'm in the middle of a health scare. I think that it's just a scare, but it's scary, so I've moved up my time table on my bucket list.
> 
> Currently in progress:
> 
> ...


TK, sending you positive, healing thoughts. A big hug.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Pie in the sky, ain't gonna happen bucket list...

Visit the following countries when they have few to no human rights violations or peace-Isreal, hajj to Mecca.

Orbit the earth as a space tourist

Celebrate the end of the death penalty in the US.



Doable bucket list...

See Gustav Klimts The Kiss

See an emperor penguin in the wild

See the clay soldiers in China

Carnival in rio

New years eve in NYC

Eat a salmon I caught myself

Drink some absinthe from an antique fountain

Retire before I turn 55 (might have to move this one to pie in the sky due to recent circumstances beyond my control)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I think I only have two things on mine: see the Grand Canyon, and go somewhere to see the Northern Lights. I had the chance in North Dakota, but somehow always missed them.

I had a longer list once, but I've done everything else...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Retire.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

tkkenyon said:


> I'm in the middle of a health scare. I think that it's just a scare, but it's scary, so I've moved up my time table on my bucket list.


Big hugs to you, TK. I hope your scare will go away and all will be well.







After being diagnosed with a serious health issue myself this year, I'm afraid things that would have been on my bucket list relating to travel will likely only be pie in the sky dreams for me from now on for the most part; I may still eventually get to the places, but not have the energy to wander around and see much of them (like the Grand Canyon, Yellowstone, and other great sights of the American West, etc.).

For now, I'm keeping some things on my list, such as:

* Ride in a hot air balloon (had that on my list already, but saw it on a few others here!)
* Travel through the American West and Pacific Northwest
* Travel to Australia
* Take a Caribbean cruise
* Take an Alaskan cruise
* See the Northern Lights

One thing I regret not doing:

* Seeing a space shuttle launch in person


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Those with health scares kinda bring a different tone to the thread. Here's hoping whatever transpires, you're able to fulfill at least some of your wishes.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Retire.


I have other things in mind to do, but they are ever changing.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

It seems that time gets shorter and lists get longer.

I think that's good thing for all of us. Give special credit to the old folks, still kicking.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Prayers for those with health scares.  I have been looking at my list with new eyes since a friend of mine (only 40) recently passed away, so I understand the "rethinking" idea.

I have one that I may try to set up locally, just to cross it off my list-- weld something.  I don't know why, but it's always fascinated me and I want to try.  lol

I have written out all 50 states in a journal and I cross one off every time I visit it-- however, there must either be an overnight stay in the state or a very long visit doing things specific to that state.  (No drive- or fly-through "visits".)

I have a weird one, too, that I cannot influence--  I would love, just once, to see someone driving like a moron and see them pulled over that same driving trip.    The only way to influence that would be to go on a drive-along with local police and I don't see that happening.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> I have a weird one, too, that I cannot influence-- I would love, just once, to see someone driving like a moron and see them pulled over that same driving trip.  The only way to influence that would be to go on a drive-along with local police and I don't see that happening.


That happened to me once when I was about twenty. I was driving cautiously on a shoulderless, curvy, two-lane road at night, and a large pickup truck thought I was going too slow, and pulled up within a few feet of my bumper and shined his brights to show his displeasure. I couldn't pull over, and didn't want to speed up, so I stayed driving slow. Eventually we came to a stoplight, and I deliberately fumbled around before it and raced across at the end of the yellow light (I'm sure it was red for at least part of the time I was crossing the intersection). I then saw bright strobes of red light from police lights behind me, and had a momentary fit of panic that I'd done this with a policeman right behind me. Then I remembered that police don't drive pickup trucks, and seldom tailgate and shine brights at people. I had the satisfaction of seeing that the truck had crossed behind me, which meant that he definitely ran the red light, and a policeman had been right behind him and immediately pulled him over. I laughed maniacally and shouted obscenities and insults (though he couldn't possibly have heard me) as I drove off in the darkness. I did _NOT_ hang around to give the cop a chance to talk to me. True story.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great moment of satisfaction. I couldn't count the times I've wished for some road moron to get pulled over.
You should add that to your Bucket List just so you could check it off.

Anybody tried skydiving out of a helicopter? I've checked that one off.
Bungee jumping? No thank you very much.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

tom st. laurent said:


> Sounds like a great moment of satisfaction. I couldn't count the times I've wished for some road moron to get pulled over.
> You should add that to your Bucket List just so you could check it off.
> 
> Anybody tried skydiving out of a helicopter? I've checked that one off.
> Bungee jumping? No thank you very much.


My fiance was driving down a little 2-lane road the other day, where the speed limit is 30mph. It seems slow, but cops often set up speed traps there so he was going the speed limit. Some guy was tailgating him, then whipped around into the other (no-passing) lane and went flying down the road. He was immediately pulled over. I wish I could have seen it!! I might add that to my list. 

Skydiving out of a helicopter?! Wow! I went skydiving out of a plane for my 21st birthday (Psh, get wasted for my 21st? Nah, I think I'll just jump out of a plane). It was super fun.


----------

